# Paphiopedilum inamorii



## dodidoki (Sep 5, 2015)

I found it today. Is it valid sp? I think, it is sugiyamanum.
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/shinshu/enshinshu57.html


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2015)

I hope that makes it's way to the us!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2015)

virens meets venustum, sort of.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2015)

Just when you think there can be no more Paph species to be found...

Or is this another spoof?!


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 5, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Just when you think there can be no more Paph species to be found...
> 
> Or is this another spoof?!



I think the last. Very interesting, that there are many high quality cameras today but if anyone found a "new sp", "authors" usually take a blurred **** beside the description instead of some high quality pictures.


----------

